# favorite shotgun



## carp_killer

*favorite shotgun brand*​
benelli3226.89%remington2621.85%beretta1210.08%other4941.18%


----------



## carp_killer

just wondering what your favorite shotgun is mine would be a benelli m2 :sniper:


----------



## Jungda99

Extrema 2 all the way. It is by far the best gun I have ever shot. Extremly easy to disassemble. Kick Off is great too.


----------



## nickwesterholm

can't beat an inertia driven benelli


----------



## deadeye06

My favorite is Mossberg 9200. I have gotten geese, doves, squirrels, and deer with it. :thumb:


----------



## always_outdoors

Seemed you forgot to add the best brand...Browning. Maybe that is why "other" has the most votes thus far.

dd:


----------



## caribukiller

most American shotguns don't compare to European guns


----------



## carp_killer

:withstupid:


----------



## carp_killer

live2hunt said:


> Seemed you forgot to add the best brand...Browning. Maybe that is why "other" has the most votes thus far.
> 
> dd:


sorry forgot all about browning


----------



## magnum3.5

Hey,L2H That's because Browning Doesn't make a real shotgun. Since the auto 5. I beleive The ball is your court. LOL LOL LOL.


----------



## MossyMO

I am not big into waterfowl, upland game is my priority. With that said, give me an old Remington 87 Wingmaster and I am content.


----------



## always_outdoors

Magnum 3.5: Ah, new the Benelli man would rear his head up on that one.

How does that Benelli O/U shoot anyways???

You wouldn't call a Browning Citori a real shotgun? Man, you are missing out on that one.

Would talk longer, but I have to take my father to his physical therapy session.....he blew out his shoulder trying to shoot his Benelli Nova last weekend on geese...and he even had a recoil pad on the dang thing. they should call it the Benelli Mule Kicker. :rollin:


----------



## bubba682

I got to put a vote in for my 935 nice bang for the buck.-15 today worked great we'll see how it works when it gets cold.


----------



## shae1986

Benelli, plain out shoot the competition.


----------



## magnum3.5

No L2H Benelli don't make the cheap citori,but buddy the father company makes some really nice o/u(Beretta)and their sister company makes a few as well(franchi). I wanna see 30000 rounds through that feather lighting. Suppose she'll do it?lol Sell the boat and start shooting.

Fellas will have to excuse L2H and I we live to jab each other over shotguns. It's all in good fun.

You have to agree with shae1986. Nothing finer


----------



## bayl778

beretta


----------



## darkgael

An 85 year old Ithaca Flues - my grouse gun.


----------



## jkolson

Ithaca 37 20 ga, love it so much I picked up a 12 ga at the Fargo gun show a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Shorthair.On.Point

Browning.


----------



## NCGMAN

AGAIN!!! THE ITHACA MOD 37. MINE IS 16GA. SWEETEST, SMOOTHEST, MOST RELIABLE SHOTGUN I'VE EVER SHOT.
MINE WAS MADE IN 1948, I PURCHASED IT IN 1960 AND STILL HUNT WITH IT TODAY... LAST A LIFETIME!!!! AND MORE. MY GRANDBOYS WILL GET IT...[/url]


----------



## davenport wa.

My real favorite is my marling goose gun with 36 in barrel, it slow and long but I touch if off stuff fall down>bob :beer:


----------



## mallardrocker

Remington 1100 or 870.. .,Been in the family for years no problems yet.. .


----------



## southdakbearfan

Winchester Model 12, or Citori 3.5 o/u.


----------



## Remington 7400

Seems you left a few out. oke:

Add these and you'll have a somewhat comprehensive list. 

Cole Arms
FAIR
Famars di Abbitatico Salvinelli
Galazan
Glasgow Gun Makers
William James Grant
Bill Hanus Bird Guns
Kolar Arms
Lebean Courally
Ljutic
Luciano Bosis
Piotti F. Fratelli
William Powell & Sons LTD
Wilson Combat
Bernardelli
DeHaan
Diamond
EAA
Falco
Ruger
SKB
Verona
Yildiz
Winchester
Escort
Huglu
CZ, CZ-USA
FN Herstal
H&K
Weatherby
Grulla
Johannsen
Charles Daily
Armeria Tucci
Arrieta
Atkins, Grant & Lang
Luciano Bosis
E.J. Chutchill
Browning
Baikal/Spartan
Investarms
Kimber
Orvis
Marlin
Rosi
Savage
Savage-Stevens
Savage-Fox
Sig Arms
Stoeger
Fox
Fox-Sterlingworth
LC Smith
Parker
Stevens
Purdy
Fabarm
Franchi
NEF/H&R
Ithaca
Kreighoff
Lanber
Perazzi
Merkel
Mossberg
Rizzini

Sorry of there are typos or duplicates. :wink:


----------



## kmaysob

my remington 870 wingmaster 20g from the 60's. it was my grandfathers. i can nail more clays with it than any 12g i have ever tried.


----------



## FishnNut1956

Live2Hunt has it right! Best shooting gun that I have ever seen was a Browning Over and Under Dianna Grade Trap gun that I had. SWEET!!!! BUT for everyday use, I have had a Remington 870 in my hands for over 39 years now. Day in and day out they "Git-R-Done"!

:beer:


----------



## jgat

I bought an Xtrema 2 this fall after using Remmingtons the last 12 years, and I am never looking back!!!


----------



## Hawkeye_90

I have to go with the model 12


----------



## englishpointer

May sound cheap or silly ,but i REALLY like my steoger O/U 20 guage.


----------



## pheasantfanatic

Remington 870 12 ga.

With a skeet choke, you can't miss a dove! :sniper:


----------



## Hardsell

After many years of hunting, my family ended up with 4 SBEII's and 2 SBEI. They've been used in MN, SD, and Texas. For ducks, geese, pheasant, and grouse. By far the most versatile, reliable, and easy to maintain shotgun out there.


----------



## swampfox

i'm not a big bird hunter that said my fav. is the wincheater 9410, it's fun to shoot, great for racoons, opossums, armadillo, squirl, skunks, rabbits, and snakes.


----------



## Desertrat

Mine would probably be my Charles Hellis 28ga.


----------



## Bgunit68

I own 2 Browning Rifles. Wouldn't trade them for the world. My buddy has 2 browning semi-auto shotguns. I used both hunting. That's why I went out and bought a Franchi 612 with camo pattern. I got it clearance for $579.00. It chambers 2 3/4" and 3" not 3 1/2". I have had no problem any shell. From low brass game loads to 3" steel BB. Never jammed or did not eject. I have put a lot of sheels through that gun not one problem. There is a piston that you can turn around for lower brass shells. I like high brass but my father was cleaning out his basement and gave me a case of reloads. Turned the piston for low brass and shot till I couldn't shoot no more. The best thing about it is cleaning it. No O-rings. I will say the Citori Lightening o/u are beautiful. My dad has two. But they're too nice to go through some of the crap we trudge through. The Franchi is a light, great shooting, rugged gun.


----------



## MOB

My dad gave me a Remington 1100 3" mag for my 16th birthday. I've used that same shotgun for 30 years and can't talk myself into getting a new one. I replaced the o-ring twice and it works great, but it better be clean if it's really, really cold or it cycles slow.
I do have a Browning Citori Sporting Clays Special that I use in summer sporting clays league, but I've never hunted with the Browning.


----------



## CO.Hunter

302A beretta 12ga


----------



## sodakhunter13

I have three different Benelli shotguns, have never had a problem with any one of them. Cannot beat an auto Benelli!


----------



## Chuck Smith

Alright....

After this weekend.....my new favorite gun in my berretta extrema 2 with KO system.

Patterned it and got a 110 pellet count in a 30 in. circle with the factory IC shooting 3 1/2 #2 kents 1 3/8 oz. at 30 yards

Then at 40 yards I got 98 pellet count with same combo!

Plus the gun does not kick!

But I also liked my old beretta 303A. 
:beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

FRANCHI Alcione Titanium, and Browning BPS.

The O/U Upland the BPS in the muck.

One of the guys I hunt with has had them all from Extrama's to SBE 1 and SBE II. He always begs me to use my 6.5 pound o/u when we are walking for pheasants. It also hits harder.

I actually think he got a bad SBE II. It patterns horrible. I have never seen a SBE so bad. He has tried several different chokes and it just sucks. He traded it in after we put it to the paper test. One day we were duck hunting and he was finishing off a cripple and the pattern was litteraly 20 feet around at 30 yards. HE didn't believe me until I shot it and he watched. It was crazy do you guys think he got a bad barrel or what could it have been? We tried like 15 different shell combos and nothing worked.

Any Ideas?


----------



## Hardsell

That's too bad. We have 2 SBEI's and four SBEII's in my familly. We've never had any problem with any of ours. The 2 SBEI's have Patternmaster's on them, while the SBEII's are still stock. Hopefully he hasn't given up on Benelli's, because they are hands down one of the best auto's out there.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Hardsell,

He hasn't I think he brought it back and got a new one. He had a patternmaster in it. It was crazy though, a rooster would get up and he would blast away at it and you would see feathers fly on every shot and it would keep flying. I have shot many sbe's and never found that case again. Just a though they might have messed up when they heat treated the barrel or something. Crazy though.


----------



## Hardsell

I know with the Pattern Masters that they have a very tight shot group. They're pretty unforgiving. If you're on, you're really on, but if you're not, it can get ugly.


----------



## big_al_09

I vote 870 hands down.

1. it's relatively inexpensive and 2. it's reliable


----------

